# Dotmod Petri RDA V2



## Chronix (17/5/17)

Hello fellow vapers,

So I decided to finally pull the trigger on the petri V2 after staring at it for a year. I'm wanting to know what everyone's favourite builds are for it?


----------



## Amir (17/5/17)

Chronix said:


> Hello fellow vapers,
> 
> So I decided to finally pull the trigger on the petri V2 after staring at it for a year. I'm wanting to know what everyone's favourite builds are for it?



I think you would need to specify if its for mech or regulated to get the best answers


----------



## Chronix (17/5/17)

Thanks @Amir, it's going to be for a regulated device


----------



## Amir (17/5/17)

If you're going the regulated route then pretty much anything would work. RDA's tend to be very forgiving. It all comes down to wicking and coil placement. Basically, you want to see the lower portion of your coil if you look through the airflow hole, and you want the wick well fitted through the coil, with fluffy tails just touching the deck. If the wicks are too loose you can get some spitting, if its too tight you might have a hard time keeping up with coils... For your first attempt, try to opt for those fancy handmade coils from @RiaanRed or @Mr_Puffs. Get a pair that's around .3 ohms in dual configuration and power around 65-75W to start with. Don't forget to lube your o-rings for longevity prior to initial use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (17/5/17)

For my mech (Leprechaun) I use plain old 26ga SS at a 3mmID. 5,5 wraps. In dual coil config it ends off at around 0.24. 
Fast ramp up and great flavour.


----------



## Mr_Puffs (18/5/17)

Amir said:


> If you're going the regulated route then pretty much anything would work. RDA's tend to be very forgiving. It all comes down to wicking and coil placement. Basically, you want to see the lower portion of your coil if you look through the airflow hole, and you want the wick well fitted through the coil, with fluffy tails just touching the deck. If the wicks are too loose you can get some spitting, if its too tight you might have a hard time keeping up with coils... For your first attempt, try to opt for those fancy handmade coils from @RiaanRed or @Mr_Puffs. Get a pair that's around .3 ohms in dual configuration and power around 65-75W to start with. Don't forget to lube your o-rings for longevity prior to initial use.


Appreciate the mention @Amir. And yeah if you want something just pop me a pm and I can sort you out.


----------



## Chronix (18/5/17)

Thank for the replies guys - going to try an all NI80 fused clapton build tonight


----------



## Amir (18/5/17)

Chronix said:


> Thank for the replies guys - going to try an all NI80 fused clapton build tonight



Awesome... Let me know how you find the Petri... I'm off mechs but I'm really tempted to get the full 22mm petri v2 kit


----------



## Silver (16/7/17)

Tonight I rebuilt and rewicked my Petri V2 RDA.

It previously had a dual micro alien coil which I enjoyed but after quite a while I think it got tired.

I decided to try something simple. Well not much of a decision really, more like what I can build. Lol.

Got out my 26g Kidney Puncher NI80 wire. Decided on a 2.4mm ID. 7wraps. First coil measured 0.6 ohms. When both were done it came in at 0.32 ohms.




Decided to continue with a new juice I tried while in the Kruger about 2 weeks ago. It's Iced Widow from TCSS. Am using CB2. Nicely juiced and lubed up 




And?

My word it's glorious and I love it. I liked the juice the first time I tried it but the surprise for me is how much I am loving this new simple coil.

Compared to the alien I had in there (which was 0.6 ohms) this coil is much faster. Almost instant. Crisper and sharper yet still rich. Oodles of flavour. Vaping at 30-35 Watts. At 6mg, its actually quite nice, throat hit wise 




Will continue with this for a while and see how it goes. But so far it's superb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/7/17)

So agree on this @Silver the v2 excels on stock std ni80 imho as well... fancy micro coils don't do the flavour justice


----------

